# Bmi



## behindblueeyes7 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hiya all - just a quick question... I have been bulking over the past 12 months, my diet been corrected and my training has been stepped up. My starting weight was around 9st 6lbs around 2 1/2 years ago. I now weight 12st 1lb - which I am more than happy with, my muscle mass has increased and I have not aquired any unwanted fat.

What I need some advise on is i am 5' 8 and weigh 12st 1lb which gives me a BMI of 25.7 ish which goes into overweight on the chart - is this beacuse I have gained good quality muscle therefore me being heavy for my height?

My body fat is around 14%

Sorry if this is a dumb question :der:

Cheers!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

its not a dumb question m8 .

just go by the mirror dont get to hung up on numbers


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

totaly agree if you are happy with waht you see then forget numbers


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

As far as I'm aware BMI is concerned with a height to weight ratio. A friend of mine is competetive 100m sprinter an d looks fantastic, he is 5'9-10 and knocking 13stone, we weremessing about with wii-fit the other day and were both supposed to be overweight. As above if u feel fit and healthy and look good, don't panic.


----------



## behindblueeyes7 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cheers Guys - Its right in what you say I never thought of it like that, if I feel fit and healthy thats all I should need- thanks again!:clap2:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

the mirror is your best guide on body fat as are photos take every couple of months


----------

